# 3DS Section



## Deleted member 473940 (May 9, 2013)

More than 2-3 years since 3DS came out and still no section?
Would be cool if we had a 3DS section for save files and what not


----------



## Rizsparky (May 9, 2013)

Inserting save files into new games doesnt work, maybe when there's homebrew on the device.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2013)

There's no 3DS Mode software available, no way to effectively transfer the files and all the 3DS-related software that actually exists is for hacking/analysis and pretty much useless for the common mortal - I don't see a need for a separate section just yet.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 9, 2013)

No homebrew, no section. And the few PC tools that are available at 3Dbrew aren't worth a section.


----------



## Costello (Jul 16, 2013)

yeah, as people have said, I don't see a lot of files that could go in a 3DS section? 
can't share saves, can't run homebrew, no flashcart themes/anything, there's not a lot you can do right now...


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 16, 2013)

Isn't there a save dongle that lets you share saves?

Sure there isn't much for 3DS to upload at the moment, but neither is there for Windows Phone (it has 0 uploads in all of its subcategories) and yet it has a category.
The only problem I see is that the navigation bar is pretty much full.


----------



## user64 (Aug 15, 2013)

Can you share the saves from the Nintendo eshop?


----------



## CalebW (Nov 8, 2013)

user64 said:


> Can you share the saves from the Nintendo eshop?


No


----------



## thaddius (Nov 8, 2013)

tj_cool said:


> Isn't there a save dongle that lets you share saves?


 
It doesn't work with more recent games, sadly.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 18, 2013)

We can't even upload the firmwares used for the 3DS flashcards, so we can't even make a section for that.


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 18, 2013)

Costello said:


> yeah, as people have said, I don't see a lot of files that could go in a 3DS section?
> can't share saves, can't run homebrew, no flashcart themes/anything, there's not a lot you can do right now...


True... Maybe hide it in a "more..." Section pullover?


----------



## Costello (Nov 18, 2013)

my post was from July 16, things have changed a lot already.
the 3DS section was opened a while ago, check recent homepage news.
thread closed


----------

